
Walgreens threatens to pull out of Theranos partnership - continuations
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-walgreens-theranos-idUSKCN0VK06G
======
disposition2
I'm not sure how many Walgreens stores were modified to support the build out
needed for the Theranos labs but the relationship must be pretty toxic if they
are considering eating the cost (unless they required Theranos to paid for
said) of the buildouts and / or attempting to find a replacement that could
utilize the same facilities.

The Walgreens I have visited that included Theranos required a rather large
modification to the standard layout...not to mention the (speculating here)
the legalities surrounding handling bodily fluids that you wouldn't consider
in a typical pharmacy.

